# Balance



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I recently had a few thoughts after my wife and I watched a few episodes of "Doomsday Preppers," on Netflix. I think the reason the people on that show get a bad rap both in general and also here on the forum is the fact that many of the people on that show take their prepping to such an extreme. Many times it was said that the people on "Doomsday Preppers," put every spare penny and second they have into their preps. This strikes me as obsessive and to a degree almost wishing for the SHTF event.

Now while I agree that prepping is a good thing and I don't plan on stopping prepping anytime soon, it also strikes me that the S*** has not hit the fan as of right now. So it's quite ok to enjoy the luxuries we do enjoy since they're still available to us. I'm not just talking about things like running water or a functioning power grid, but things like being able to go out for dinner at a nice place, see a movie, go to an amusement park, take a vacation. Things like that. 

I don't think it's healthy to be so obsessed with prepping and worrying about why we're prepping for a given scenario that we stop enjoying our daily lives.I think it's more healthy to try to find that balance of prepping for SHTF events while also enjoying what there is to enjoy as well. Just something to consider.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

SHTF is different then end of the world stuff. Blizzard so bad not safe to drive. Lost power from an ice storm. House heater fails in the worst part of winter. These are SHTF & you best have a plan & backups.

Here, its mostly about tropical storms & hurricanes. Lost power & flooded roads. As well as initially, debris on roads.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

In an emergency, all resources go to the cities where the highest population is. So if you are rural & off the beaten path, you better have additional supplies.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Good morning from Ionia Country. Waiting to see if their is enough snow to ride snowmobile. It looks like you will get more than we will.

A couple thoughts.

Any show like that is extremely exaggerated to dramatize the show.
Next. You are not the only person who has contemplated moderation. 
The phrase, "Moderation in all things," is common extrapolation of Aristotle's Doctrine of the Mean (as presented in his*Nicomachean Ethics). His ethic works around finding the mean, or middle ground, between excess and deficiency. An example of this would be his presentation of courage being the happy medium between the extreme of rash action and the deficiency of cowardice, in respect to a person's possible action in the face of danger.

It should be noted that Aristotle's ethic is often misundertood by its summary: moderation*in all things. It is frequently reasoned by those unfamiliar with context that the common phrase means that a person should approach all things (whether healthy or unhealthy) with moderation; therefore, reasoning that a moderate amount of a bad thing can be indulged is not uncommon to find. This is an inaccurate representation of the perspective summarized in the popular phrase.

But what about Scripture? Though there is no direct quotation matching the proverb, Paul does use a similar idea in his description of the successful athlete:


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

warrior4 said:


> I recently had a few thoughts after my wife and I watched a few episodes of "Doomsday Preppers," on Netflix. I think the reason the people on that show get a bad rap both in general and also here on the forum is the fact that many of the people on that show take their prepping to such an extreme. Many times it was said that the people on "Doomsday Preppers," put every spare penny and second they have into their preps. This strikes me as obsessive and to a degree almost wishing for the SHTF event.
> 
> Now while I agree that prepping is a good thing and I don't plan on stopping prepping anytime soon, it also strikes me that the S*** has not hit the fan as of right now. So it's quite ok to enjoy the luxuries we do enjoy since they're still available to us. I'm not just talking about things like running water or a functioning power grid, but things like being able to go out for dinner at a nice place, see a movie, go to an amusement park, take a vacation. Things like that.
> 
> I don't think it's healthy to be so obsessed with prepping and worrying about why we're prepping for a given scenario that we stop enjoying our daily lives.I think it's more healthy to try to find that balance of prepping for SHTF events while also enjoying what there is to enjoy as well. Just something to consider.


I gotta admit my preps would not make for an entertaining reality TV show.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

From what I have seen on the show... 
2 firearm related injuries due to inexperience/stupidity 
3 ex cold war Trident 3 missile silos
A hippie
Every "expert assessment" of chances of said doomsday scenario different... Even with same scenario
Dating fails
A devorse 
Magic shipping container bunkers
Magic shipping container fort that can handle .22 rounds (yep so assault a fort with a .22) 
A magic school bus underground shelter
A magic school bus bob
Multiple heavy magic trucks
A woman hiding her preps from husband
The ghost whisperer
A truck driver who "drapes" his truck with a cammo net..

To the ones I have some respect for...
A hippie that had the knowledge to live off the wild in a city (OK too many knives)
A young chick in that was in dc, she needed guidance... But for age hats off to her 
Aquaphonics... Great introduction
Spiderhole bloke, did not like his overal tactics but the spiderhole and camo are great concepts to share

Note: these are only epps i have watched of note


To opinion of show, not all info is given to discovery by preppers
.discovery pays preppers for being on their show

Its also good bringing the concept to mainstreem... Yes they are over the top but i didnt even know the term prepper until that show (yes the lable of what we do)


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

warrior4 said:


> I recently had a few thoughts after my wife and I watched a few episodes of "Doomsday Preppers," on Netflix. I think the reason the people on that show get a bad rap both in general and also here on the forum is the fact that many of the people on that show take their prepping to such an extreme. Many times it was said that the people on "Doomsday Preppers," put every spare penny and second they have into their preps. This strikes me as obsessive and to a degree almost wishing for the SHTF event.
> 
> Now while I agree that prepping is a good thing and I don't plan on stopping prepping anytime soon, it also strikes me that the S*** has not hit the fan as of right now. So it's quite ok to enjoy the luxuries we do enjoy since they're still available to us. I'm not just talking about things like running water or a functioning power grid, but things like being able to go out for dinner at a nice place, see a movie, go to an amusement park, take a vacation. Things like that.
> 
> I don't think it's healthy to be so obsessed with prepping and worrying about why we're prepping for a given scenario that we stop enjoying our daily lives.I think it's more healthy to try to find that balance of prepping for SHTF events while also enjoying what there is to enjoy as well. Just something to consider.


I'm not sure which part I shouldn't obsess about. I totally enjoy obsessing about gardening,camping,hunting, shooting, cooking,canning, repairing my house and property, etc. Is it the doom and gloom part that I shouldn't think about? But if I stopped I fear that I might slip into a dark depression of starbucks and poetry.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have long said your preps are best when they server other uses. Many of the things you do can be of benefit in your day today life. Additions I have made server more than one use. My motorcycle room becomes a usefully and need space if needed . Until then I have a amazing motorcycle bed room. Wife flower rooms is quickly converted to in door greenhouse.
Having the ability to burn wood or coal servers as a hedge on fuel shortages of crazy price increases. If Never needed to defend the place my weapons have been a great hobby/distraction. ( thanks to Obama a huge return on investment also)
Prepers must live in 3 worlds. 1 where nothing much changes. One where we must face natural disasters/shortages of goods or services short or long term, and an outside risk of SHTF.
When it is over and we hold final formation we will know who got it right or was just dam lucky.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

First and foremost, the prepper type shows are ENTERTAINMENT. They are going to show the most radical and obsessed people that they can find, and if they can't find them, they are going to portray the people that they do show as being that way. Here is a real shock, "reality" shows aren't really "real". The end result is those that they do show come off as being paranoid nutjubs just itching for society to collapse so that they can start shooting other people. Here is a good question that I think that everyone should ask themselves when watching shows like that: If you are really that much into prepping and are that paranoid about not letting your neighbors and others know that you are stocking up firearms and food, would you go on a TV show and let everyone in the World know what you are doing? These shows are scripted and are pure bs. The only reason that I think that anyone should watch them is because they do occasionally have good ideas on things like water purification/collection, growing food, traps, and other things.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

For some people, prepping is a lifestyle choice. Similar to homesteading. Some people would rather sit down for a nice dinner that they grew and raised themselves on their own property than go out to some fancy restaurant. Or spend the evening working on various hobbies and skills than say go to a movie. You get the point. Maybe it is obsession. Just my opinion. 

I have only seen a few of the doomsday prepper shows. I think yall are right that they dig up the craziest mofos they can find because it makes for good tv which gives them the ratings they are after. But- on the few shows I saw, there were several very good ideas. One couple had a self sustaining food plot of nuts, berries, useful herbs and other various edible plants totally camouflaged into the forest on their property. Pretty cool!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Sure there isn't an emergency right now. "BUT" how long will you have to get the stuff you need once there is one??

Another member just posted pictures of empty grocery store shelves in TX. Gee 2 days of a little snow and ice and the store is empty. I wouldn't want to be trying to play catch up if something seriously happens.

Everyone has their idea of what needs to be done. I plan on not being able to get more then I have on hand if the shoe drops. IF something happens you will be in survival mode not lets "START" looking for supplies along with the other sheeple.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I think I see where the OP is coming from. It's very wise to have supplies stored away in case something happens, so you are not in a mob of people fighting for the last few supplies when it's too late. Also wise to have weapons for protecting yourself and love ones, and perhaps to secure food if need be. All this is good and should be done, but there is no reason to feel guilty for wanting to live in the world we are in today. and not spend every dime storing away for a day which may never come.
Everyone needs to decide for themselves how much money and time they spend on prepping. If its every dime and all your time, well that is your choice, perhaps tomorrow will be the big day, and you will end up being right about your efforts. For me, I prep, but I also try to enjoy my life in the world I am living in now. Far as I know it's the only life I will have on this earth.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Everyone must decide for themselves what they consider the most likely worst case scenario SHTF event will be. If it is a true "end of the world" 20 mile diameter asteroid coming coming in at 50,000 miles per hour, I really doubt that anyone will survive. But just in case I survive, I prepare. Since moving to AZ, my preps are in a state of flux as I learn more and more about my area and the differences between AZ and ILLannoyed. Am I comfortable in what I have? Not as comfortable as I felt in ILLannoyed. I've got a lot of learning and prepping to do yet.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

All I can say is that IMO it is a big mistake to be so concerned about the World ending tomorrow that you don't live in it today.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> I think I see where the OP is coming from. It's very wise to have supplies stored away in case something happens, so you are not in a mob of people fighting for the last few supplies when it's too late. Also wise to have weapons for protecting yourself and love ones, and perhaps to secure food if need be. All this is good and should be done, but there is no reason to feel guilty for wanting to live in the world we are in today. and not spend every dime storing away for a day which may never come.
> Everyone needs to decide for themselves how much money and time they spend on prepping. If its every dime and all your time, well that is your choice, perhaps tomorrow will be the big day, and you will end up being right about your efforts. For me, I prep, but I also try to enjoy my life in the world I am living in now. Far as I know it's the only life I will have on this earth.


Yes, pretty much this.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I focus on preps...however that takes me just a little time each day... I check local ads at the grocery stores and look at what coupons are available. 

Every once in awhile I stop in a store and check on ammo

I rotate and refill my gas jugs

The vast majority of my free time is spent playing with my kids or taking care of normal everyday non-prepper stuff...planning birthday parties, oil changes, getting wood inside...etc

Of course, I have been preppng for years..so I am more keeping the plan going then getting started... if I was back at ground zero..I would be spending a lot more time.. comparing prices and shopping and doing research


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Let me make this point... if your boat is leaking and slowing sinking... you do not worry about balance until the hole is plugged and the boat is safe... then you can kick back and go fishing


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> In an emergency, all resources go to the cities where the highest population is. So if you are rural & off the beaten path, you better have additional supplies.


Spot on................ when that last big storm hit New York you could not buy a big generator, even at Home Depot. Everything was routed to the east. So if you were in a bad way in the west it was just tough luck. You need to prep and it is wise to get major purchases out of the way during the good times when the stores can get things in. It can take many months after a disaster for backlogs on orders to be filled and you get a chance at buying what you want.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> I think I see where the OP is coming from. It's very wise to have supplies stored away in case something happens, so you are not in a mob of people fighting for the last few supplies when it's too late. Also wise to have weapons for protecting yourself and love ones, and perhaps to secure food if need be. All this is good and should be done, but there is no reason to feel guilty for wanting to live in the world we are in today. and not spend every dime storing away for a day which may never come.
> Everyone needs to decide for themselves how much money and time they spend on prepping. If its every dime and all your time, well that is your choice, perhaps tomorrow will be the big day, and you will end up being right about your efforts. For me, I prep, but I also try to enjoy my life in the world I am living in now. Far as I know it's the only life I will have on this earth.


you have a point, at least in some cases, it truly is an "exclusive-OR" decision between prepping and quality of life.

But to add balance to this idea, I believe that there are just as many things where prepping adds quality to my life, even if it never hits the fan.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

For me I have to break being a prepper and being a survivalist into two categories. I have been a survivalist most of my life, a prepper not so much. Learning ways to survive on my own with very little is always ongoing and has little effect on the budget because it’s mostly educational. Prepping for me is the storing of items that will aid me in survival and will make my life easer. Do I need these items to survive, probably not, will they make my life easer; Hell yes. So the question should be how easy do you want your life to be after the SHTF then balance that. But if you want to guarantee you can survive the put all your efforts in learning how.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I think what it really sifts down to is balance. I live for this day because tomorrow isnt promised. But i will be ready for tomorrow because i plan on being here for it. To have a few weeks to a few months of food ready and on hand is just smart. To stock up on tools and go solar and have a generator is just smart. To know how to get around in the woods and stay dry and build a fire is just smart. Call this prepping if you want. I think im just on a forum with a bunch of really smart people. People who know that life can throw us some big obstacles and its just plain smart to be prepared.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Trying to be prepared for disasters or the SHTF is a good thing, just not to the point where it takes over every aspect of you life. You can go to extremes in just about anything. Have a little in your balance in your life.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Exactly. If your not enjoying life now why would being here after a shtf yeild you a reason to rebuild your life, society or neighborhood?


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I also prep in spurts as someone else stated. I get my moments when I feel that I need to add more stuff to my preps, it usually happens when I have to rotate something out. I'm comfortable where I am at with my preps for what I am prepping for but I'm not where I want to be. So I will continue to live life and prep as money and time allows. I do enjoy the luxuries of life as we now know it.


----------

